# What Fuel Filters Do You Guys Like?



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Filter: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072X8CSHL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cartridge: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FBB2KKZ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I like the clear bowl so I can see any trash or water.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Moeller ClearSite with the aluminum block, not the leaking composite garbage.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Moeller ClearSite with the aluminum block, not the leaking composite garbage.


This looks like the one?









Moeller 033328-10 Clear Site Water Separating Fuel Filter


Includes coated alum. Filter head, sight bowl and canister w/plugs for filter head • Bowl and filter head are reusable! • Extends the life of filter by draining collected water from fuel system. • Easy turn thumb screw ensures a positive grip during draining of bowl. • Drainage bowl is...




www.wolfsmarine.com


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Just put this one on my boat. Always likes racor after years of running diesel boats. Tired of the way the powder coated heads look after a few years so I went stainless. I like to see if there is water in the fuel and being able to drain it off so the clear bowl. Total overkill with my 30 etec but that old powder coated head was corroded badly and looked like crap. This one fit the old location perfectly


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> This looks like the one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yessir


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

I've been using a Racor setup like the one pictured on rickc's post. FWIW, 2 years ago I started using a Racor 2 micron filter which will fit this same setup. I've used the 2 micron on a Yamaha F70 and a Yamaha 300 HPDI for about 200 hours on each engine, so far with good results. My understanding is that the injectors on the HPDI have 2 micron filter screens so I'd rather catch that crap in my main filter before I have to pay to clean and replace the injector filters. I'm not sure about the F70.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

@Smackdaddy53 Any idea if the Moeller would fit and existing OEM Tohatsu install?

Are the threads universal on these things? I'm guessing no.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

The filter/water separator goes in the fuel line before the engine. Pretty generic installation. Biggest thing to find out is the size of the existing fuel lines and get the correct size ports to match.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> @Smackdaddy53 Any idea if the Moeller would fit and existing OEM Tohatsu install?
> 
> Are the threads universal on these things? I'm guessing no.


I am not sure but there are thread compatibility charts somewhere on the web.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

rickc said:


> The filter/water separator goes in the fuel line before the engine. Pretty generic installation. Biggest thing to find out is the size of the existing fuel lines and get the correct size ports to match.


Yeah. I weighing the level of effort versus having Chittum do it when I drop off the skiff next week to have a couple of things done.


----------



## rickc (Nov 7, 2018)

Are you just changing out the filter or installing an entire filter and head assembly like the Mueller shown?

If just the filter all the quality 10 micron filters of the same diameter will probably thread right in. Just put a little oil on the gasket and make sure the gasket is in the groove and not pinched when you tighten it up.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> Yeah. I weighing the level of effort versus having Chittum do it when I drop off the skiff next week to have a couple of things done.


It’s easy. The fuel lines on a Chittum/Tohatsu are 3/8” ID.


----------



## Garage Specialty! (Jun 24, 2021)

Snapp Fuel Filter Assembly with Bracket | Racor 23299-10


Racor's First Fit Snapp marine gasoline fuel filter and water separator assembly with stainless steel mounting bracket features a quick release mechanism that makes changing the filter element by hand quick and easy.




marinepartssource.com





Comes with quick connect fittings. Entire filter Assembly snaps into the bracket.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Garage Specialty! said:


> Snapp Fuel Filter Assembly with Bracket | Racor 23299-10
> 
> 
> Racor's First Fit Snapp marine gasoline fuel filter and water separator assembly with stainless steel mounting bracket features a quick release mechanism that makes changing the filter element by hand quick and easy.
> ...


I'll have one of those. I have to take my filter housing off to change the cartridge.


----------

